# take a look at my son



## mil (Jul 25, 2016)

He's not actually my son, can you imagine? This big boi is my character but I call him my son because.., wellI dont know. he gaurds the forest and makes potions :biggrin::angel:
eh... ok i attatched the Image not sure how this works


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

looking forward for more!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great!


----------

